
The Mill Blackbird - dredmorbius
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OnBC5bwV5y0
======
dredmorbius
Another hit for the seeing-is-believing crowd. Automobile VR platform.

More at Autoblog: [http://www.autoblog.com/2016/06/23/mill-blackbird-car-rig-
vi...](http://www.autoblog.com/2016/06/23/mill-blackbird-car-rig-video/)

And The Mill's website: [http://www.themill.com/portfolio/3002/the-
blackbird%C2%AE](http://www.themill.com/portfolio/3002/the-blackbird%C2%AE)

 _The Blackbird is the world 's first fully adjustable car rig that cannot
only alter its chassis to match the precise length and width of almost any
car, but its looks as well. Using CGI, the car rig can be re-skinned to look
like any car, and its electric motor can be programmed to emulate the driving
characteristics of the subject car, too. Automotive content producers no
longer need the physical vehicle for a shoot as the Blackbird is a do-it-all-
rig._

